
German government plans use of counter-espionage against U.S. - adventured
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/nsa-affaere-regierung-plant-einsatz-von-spionageabwehr-gegen-usa-a-953734.html
======
y0ghur7_xxx
The title is wrong. A correct translation from German would be "Germany plans
to to defend against USA spying."

~~~
viraptor
I don't understand the article, but does that mean they'll at least start
getting rid of the us bases? I keep waiting for that to happen. It's the most
visible and real thing they can do in my opinion. I'm not sure how anything
else can be viewed as progress if they're happy still happy to host the camps
and equipment.

~~~
f_salmon
> does that mean they'll at least start getting rid of the us bases?

It doesn't talk about that. And I doubt it's going to happen b/c literally
nobody of the current European politicians has the balls to piss off the US
(as for France, Obama has declared their president to be the new lap dog,
recently, calling it another "special relationship" and saying he couldn't
choose between the UK and France, would he be asked to). It's really a freak
show nowadays.

~~~
mfwoods
Not only that, but these bases usually also have a non-trivial contribution to
the local economy. Especially in smal(ler) towns, I'd expect there are quite
some people who'd rather have a job because of those bases (directly or
indirectly) than stop some of the spying (maybe).

~~~
weinzierl
As a German who lived near the bases Grafenwöhr (the base where Elvis Presley
served) and Hohenfels I can confirm this. Wikipedia says Grafenwöhr alone
supplies 3600 jobs for locals civilians. I've heard there has been resistance
against the bases in the past, but now they are part of the local economy and
every reduction in personnel has caused a small outcry.

------
drakaal
It's about time someone did something about US spying... Not sure this will
make it better for those of us living in the US.

~~~
halfdan
Counter-espionage is sadly the wrong way to go.. we already had a cold war and
this seems to become cold war part 2.0 with everyone hiding behind their iron
curtains.

~~~
qgi
Sad, but they've got basically forced to take action by the US and UK
agencies. This is somewhat worse than the cold war because the US and Europe
do consider each other to be allies, not enemies.

~~~
anonymousab
Not really. It's already been established that the German government was
partway complicit in GCHQs activities in the region.

------
dghughes
We've always been at war with Eurasia.

